# Can Brit Bodybuilders compete in the international pro ranks?



## Mr Incredible (Aug 3, 2009)

We all know the situation, we're not the biggest country and accordingly the number of competitors is limited. People beat the competition thats there and turn pro but then where do they go?

Since Reg Parks back in the day we've had a very few guys that could really mix it stateside before Dorian; Bertil Fox was definately one, Charles clairmont was a memorable other. Generally though we've been noticably lacking in size, there's been a few guys like your Ian Harrisons that genuinely appeared like they could have a chance but alas never came to fruition.

Don't get me wrong the British is a great competition and hats off to those that do compete but having been and watched the Olympia in Vegas and trained with guys like Dennis Wolfe, seen Jay, Silvio, Dex close up we just haven't held a candle for a long while.

According to the RAS statistics Eddie Abbew is our best and he's 32nd, with Flex just behind at 33rd

http://getbig.com/ranking/prorankm.htm

Apart from Quincy Taylor thats it for us within the top 100!

Looking at his progress to date I hope Alvin Small keeps on adding whereupon I think he could possibly do some damage. Perhaps with Dex getting the nod at the last Olympia the smaller guys like Flex, Troy, James may get a shot but it has to be said Dex has one unbelievable body shape and if you can't compete in the size game then you better have something special as an alternative.

Thoughts?


----------



## D_MMA (Aug 21, 2008)

To be honest Im hoping Big Zack will nail his conditioning and then he could do some serious damage!


----------



## adonis (Mar 26, 2009)

I think guys like Daz Ball and Zack Khan definately have the size to compete alongside the US pro's but i suspect alot has to do with politics and getting in with the right sponsors and promoters just like any money generating sport at the elite level. Flex is doing great in the States and the 202 class at the Olympia is a great chance for him to shine even more. :beer:


----------



## ZAXXXXX (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm intrested to see how Daz Ball will do when he gets his pro card, he's huge.


----------



## Mr Incredible (Aug 3, 2009)

adonis said:


> I think guys like Daz Ball and Zack Khan definately have the size to compete alongside the US pro's but i suspect alot has to do with politics and getting in with the right sponsors and promoters just like any money generating sport at the elite level. Flex is doing great in the States and the 202 class at the Olympia is a great chance for him to shine even more. :beer:


I hear you on the Zack Khan side but frankly it was never just about size and that guy has work to do before even being considered a pro. Both he and Daz Ball look a bit dumpy when you consider guys like Wolfe and X man.

I'm with you on Flex he is right in there in the 202's but what I'm saying is overall you have to have something extra special to knock the big guys over, big guys with shape and condition that is.

He is the closest we have though at the moment I egree:beer:

The heavies is another matter


----------



## adonis (Mar 26, 2009)

I think in the states it helps having such a huge gene pool. They have genetic freaks in all sports, look at the NBA and some of the NFL running backs are huge with incredible athletic ability.

I just love it that once in a while we produce a Dorian Yates that takes everyone by suprise


----------



## dongrammar (Apr 12, 2009)

adonis said:


> I think in the states it helps having such a huge gene pool. They have genetic freaks in all sports, look at the NBA and some of the NFL running backs are huge with incredible athletic ability.
> 
> I just love it that once in a while we produce a Dorian Yates that takes everyone by suprise


I wonder why there are so many massive people in America


----------



## Mr Incredible (Aug 3, 2009)

dongrammar said:


> I wonder why there are so many massive people in America


have you been, most of em are fat as ****:laugh:


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

adonis said:


> I think in the states it helps having such a huge gene pool. They have genetic freaks in all sports, look at the NBA and some of the NFL running backs are huge with incredible athletic ability.
> 
> I just love it that once in a while we produce a Dorian Yates that takes everyone by suprise


Im working on it! Give me a bit more time!!!


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Who's John Armstrong 6th from the bottom?


----------



## StJocKIII (Dec 10, 2008)

From reading Con's posts i'm under the impression bodybuilders are treated a whole lot better on the other side. That sort of encouragement and four times the population, you're bound to be on for a winner


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

there is a different attitude towards bodybuilders in the US but then we have a population of 60million the Americans have a population many many times bigger than ours so the gene pool is much larger so it is not a fair comparison between the two countries......you can only compare UK Pro's not guys like Alvin, Zack and Daz as non of them have achieved their cards and it could be possible that non of them will compare them when they have a card i am sure all of them would agree....


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Mr Incredible said:


> I hear you on the Zack Khan side but frankly it was never just about size and that guy has work to do before even being considered a pro. Both he and Daz Ball look a bit dumpy when you consider guys like Wolfe and X man.
> 
> I'm with you on Flex he is right in there in the 202's but what I'm saying is overall you have to have something extra special to knock the big guys over, big guys with shape and condition that is.
> 
> ...


Can't agree that Zack looks dumpy at all! I posted this quick hack PS photo before but he really doesn't look out of place:


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Wait till you see Flex this year, he will blow you away in the 202! He's around 6 weeks out now and looking freaky!

Also we have both Lee and John competing this week in Tampa, both having a very good chance of qualifying for the 202 O showdown.

I agree, we need a guy in the open class mixing it and Eddie has flown the flag for sometime on his own.

Trouble is there's a lot of Celtic blood in this country which means that a lot of bodybuilders are of smaller stature. When you have the mix of Afro-Carribean-American genetics seen in the U.S, its game over for a lot of us here!


----------



## Mr Incredible (Aug 3, 2009)

supercell said:


> Wait till you see Flex this year, he will blow you away in the 202! He's around 6 weeks out now and looking freaky!
> 
> Also we have both Lee and John competing this week in Tampa, both having a very good chance of qualifying for the 202 O showdown.
> 
> ...


Lol I wouldn't have said Pakistani's were a particularly large breed until I saw Zak, we can't have that excuse, and branch warren aint exactly tall


----------



## Mr Incredible (Aug 3, 2009)

defdaz said:


> Can't agree that Zack looks dumpy at all! I posted this quick hack PS photo before but he really doesn't look out of place:


Thats funny but I'm not having that as a fair representation ha! certainly when you got him photoshoped next to Rhul making him look small, I've stood next to Rhul when he wasn't training serious and the dude made me look small at 250lb

I do hope Zak can dial in, in fact I watched him at the British in 2005 and thought he shoulda won it then. But seriousely, when you've witnessed a guy like Dennis Wolfe at the O first hand with a waist that small and an exploding sweep that would make Ian Harrison in his day look twice, coupled with massive V taper and thundering arms wit a hose pipe vein running between bi and tri, Zak and Daz look dumpy and to be honest I think that look has had its day, thats why Jay got bested by Dex.

Today's winners should be massive and proportioned and not lose that almost athletic flow in cartoon proportions.


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

There are a good number of top UK amateurs who could mix it on the international scene, they just do nto have the opportunity.

Over the next few years there will be more Birtish guys making a name on the big scene - new ones and past names. Look out for some current UK pros making a come back - Simon Cohen has been hiding for a long while - he's coming back!


----------



## MuscleButt (Feb 4, 2009)

Yea zack looks dumpy:confused1:, nice choice of words like us welshy's say he looks crunk!!!! :thumbup1:

Zack Last week!!!! fly Zack fly!!!!!

his waist cant match dennis wolfe's!!!


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Ex-SRD said:


> There are a good number of top UK amateurs who could mix it on the international scene, they just do nto have the opportunity.
> 
> Over the next few years there will be more Birtish guys making a name on the big scene - new ones and past names. Look out for some current UK pros making a come back - *Simon Cohen has been hiding for a long while - he's coming back*!


with all due respect to the guy unless he has made some momentous changes in his physique i dont see him getting a look in,too many weak points compared to what he will be up against,also again as much as i am a fan of Daz if he makes it to the pro's going by the way the current judging criteria looks to be heading he also wont get a look in.

Tbh the only place i DO see the brits making an impact will be in the 202 scene.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Ex-SRD said:


> There are a good number of top UK amateurs who could mix it on the international scene, they just do nto have the opportunity.
> 
> Over the next few years there will be more Birtish guys making a name on the big scene - new ones and past names. Look out for some current UK pros making a come back - Simon Cohen has been hiding for a long while - he's coming back!


i do not want to seem like a downer on the guys we have in the amatuer scene but non of them can be compared to any Pro line up until they have first acheived a Pro card....weird that Zack was being compared against Heath last year even Zack himself felt this was wrong......

Daz, Alvin, Stuart, Zack are all great bodybuilders and will achieve much more than i ever will but they are not Pro's so cannot be compared truly against them no matter how much photoshopping you do 

now if we are talking about Flex, Lee and John then yes you can compare


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

lol thank god its not a beauty contest


----------



## Mr Incredible (Aug 3, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> i do not want to seem like a downer on the guys we have in the amatuer scene but non of them can be compared to any Pro line up until they have first acheived a Pro card....weird that Zack was being compared against Heath last year even Zack himself felt this was wrong......
> 
> Daz, Alvin, Stuart, Zack are all great bodybuilders and will achieve much more than i ever will but they are not Pro's so cannot be compared truly against them no matter how much photoshopping you do
> 
> now if we are talking about Flex, Lee and John then yes you can compare


Ya but with the exception on Flex I don't see it in the current line up, and if with John you mean hodgson then I'm sorry but this is just the problem, great conditioning, reasonable shape but no hope in hell against international pro's. Like I say Alvin at his rate of progress;

over 80's winner 2006

over 90's third 2007

over 90's 1st and heavyweight winner 2008

5th at Arnolds 2009

The guy has put on muscle mass and not lost quality, now thats progress and he still looks great shape, I can see him going places, its one thing getting a pro card, its another thing doing damage on the international scene.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yes but John is a Pro so has acheived more than Alvin i do agree that his rate of progress is great but he is yet to achieve a pro card John has placed 6th in a Pro show i believe he will do very well in the 202 class.......but any of our heavy/super heavy weights will find it hard to crack the top 6 in a Pro show........but as i said they have to get a Pro card first......


----------



## munkyboy (Apr 25, 2009)

We've been waiting a few years now for Zack to come in with the condition he needs to earn his pro card and every year he hasn't.

Not only would he need to come in shredded to earn his card but then repeat this in every pro show to get placings and work his way up the ranks.

Just cannot see this happening but like every other british bodybuilding fan. I'd love to see him do it.

We definitlely have guys who can do well at 202 though.


----------



## Mr Incredible (Aug 3, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> yes but John is a Pro so has acheived more than Alvin i do agree that his rate of progress is great but he is yet to achieve a pro card John has placed 6th in a Pro show i believe he will do very well in the 202 class.......but any of our heavy/super heavy weights will find it hard to crack the top 6 in a Pro show........but as i said they have to get a Pro card first......


Fair point, no doubt a pro is a pro and has by definition achieved technically more that someone without a card. I was never arguing that.

I'm just saying in terms of who can really mix it, some people argue that pro cards should only be given to those that can do something as a representation of GB. I'm not saying that either, at the end of the day, the best man on the day that ticks the boxes they may have that year should win.

However this does of late seem to be leaving us with a bit of a gap between ours and the rest


----------



## Mr Incredible (Aug 3, 2009)

defdaz said:


> Can't agree that Zack looks dumpy at all! I posted this quick hack PS photo before but he really doesn't look out of place:


|Just look at the smooth abs, smooth arms etc, looks like he has about 15lbs of steak he needs to **** out, yeah dumpy:laugh:


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Mr Incredible said:


> Fair point, no doubt a pro is a pro and has by definition achieved technically more that someone without a card. I was never arguing that.
> 
> I'm just saying in terms of who can really mix it, some people argue that pro cards should only be given to those that can do something as a representation of GB. I'm not saying that either, at the end of the day, the best man on the day that ticks the boxes they may have that year should win.
> 
> However this does of late seem to be leaving us with a bit of a gap between ours and the rest


I think we all got a bit spoilt during the Dorian Yates era and then spent the next few years after that living off the glory and now that it's been a while we're starting to look around, wondering when (if?!) the next Dozza will come along.

Apart from Al Beckles (originally from Barbados but heck) and Dorian I can't think of any Brit bodybuilder who's made it into the top echelon of the IFBB for any period of time?


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Mr Incredible said:


> |Just look at the smooth abs, smooth arms etc, looks like he has about 15lbs of steak he needs to **** out, yeah dumpy:laugh:


LOL! He's got the lot, awesome arms, legs, delts, pecs and 15lbs of steak wedged up tight in there! :thumb:

Got to admit he has most of them for shape. Granted it's an old Mr. Olympia but if anything the standard at the top is slipping, not improving imo.


----------



## Dean00 (Jan 25, 2009)

How the hell do you even get that big like? lol


----------



## dbyahoo (Sep 19, 2007)

I have one word that sums up why we don't have a good pro scene: football.

Yes the USA has a bigger gene pool as it's population is 5-times the size of the UK's, but that would give the USA 5-times more good professionals than us. They have far more than that! We produce less top athletes per million population.We cannot entirely blame population size - when we are one-fifth as big in the Top #15 Olympia line up we can, but not now.

We cannot blame genes either. The UK too has a large Black population, and the Natives aren't that poor genetically despite James' Celtic theory.

But in America the culture is different. There's no real Football (soccer) to speak of, and so boys at school play American Football which is much more of a heavy sport akin to a padded-up-nancy-version of Rugby, with most players lifting weights as part of training. American Football is the biggest US sport but nowhere near as dominant as Football in the UK, so kids aren't as peer pressured into it as they are Soccer Football in the UK, so many do other sports such as Baseball, Basketball, Ice Hockey, Wrestling etc, many of which also involve weights. Indeed most US schools offer these as options in "Gym Class" and many also offer a Weight Training option.

They start out training for American Football, wrestling etc, then get hooked. And because sports diversity is everywhere, becoming a bodybuilder or powerlifter or MMA or wrestler is more accepted, so more do it.

We have Rugby here and that leads a few to BB but rugby is tiny compared to Soccer Football here and American Football in the US. It's simple really; more young guys in linked "cross-over" sports means more cross over.


----------



## labz (Feb 26, 2009)

Mr Incredible said:


> Ya but with the exception on Flex I don't see it in the current line up, and if with John you mean hodgson then I'm sorry but this is just the problem, great conditioning, reasonable shape but no hope in hell against international pro's. Like I say Alvin at his rate of progress;
> 
> over 80's winner 2006
> 
> ...


----------



## labz (Feb 26, 2009)

Mr Incredible Alvin is a few years away from 40 so i really think time is now not on his side


----------



## Mr Incredible (Aug 3, 2009)

defdaz said:


> I think we all got a bit spoilt during the Dorian Yates era and then spent the next few years after that living off the glory and now that it's been a while we're starting to look around, wondering when (if?!) the next Dozza will come along.
> 
> Apart from Al Beckles (originally from Barbados but heck) and Dorian I can't think of any Brit bodybuilder who's made it into the top echelon of the IFBB for any period of time?


Ya its a bit like that darn 1966 football reel in black and white:thumb:


----------



## Mr Incredible (Aug 3, 2009)

labz said:


> Mr Incredible Alvin is a few years away from 40 so i really think time is now not on his side


I know he's been around a while but he looks very symetrycal, no sign of tears and no stomach bloat, there's still things that can be done to that body where a 35 year old pro who had been, er doing it all for 7 years or so would be less responsive, he's good to go for at least another 4 years IMO


----------



## Mr Incredible (Aug 3, 2009)

defdaz said:


> LOL! He's got the lot, awesome arms, legs, delts, pecs and 15lbs of steak wedged up tight in there! :thumb:
> 
> Got to admit he has most of them for shape. Granted it's an old Mr. Olympia but if anything the standard at the top is slipping, not improving imo.


Nah I'm not buying, if it was a competition as to who could be the most blown up regardless of condition, believe me the guy to his photoshoped right would smoke him into oblvion if he wanted and that would be the least of his worries, ever seen Dennis the menace off season or post comp? the guy couldn't wipe his own ass he's so blown up


----------



## Mr Incredible (Aug 3, 2009)

dbyahoo said:


> I have one word that sums up why we don't have a good pro scene: football.
> 
> Yes the USA has a bigger gene pool as it's population is 5-times the size of the UK's, but that would give the USA 5-times more good professionals than us. They have far more than that! We produce less top athletes per million population.We cannot entirely blame population size - when we are one-fifth as big in the Top #15 Olympia line up we can, but not now.
> 
> ...


Good call:thumbup1:


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

No disrespect to Zach but everybody seems to go on about him like he's the best bodybuilder in britain and yet he's never won the british championships, everyone says if he gets in shape he'll win this and that, yes and if the world was square you'd fall of the edge! What about all the guys who get in shape every year like Daz etc? I think they are the guys who we should be looking at to be our next heavyweight pro's. Saying that Zach may well do it this year now he has Neil Hill in his corner. Good luck to all competing :thumb:


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

weeman said:


> with all due respect to the guy unless he has made some momentous changes in his physique i dont see him getting a look in,too many weak points compared to what he will be up against,also again as much as i am a fan of Daz if he makes it to the pro's going by the way the current judging criteria looks to be heading he also wont get a look in.
> 
> Tbh the only place i DO see the brits making an impact will be in the 202 scene.


Simon still has improvements to make. He's got 2 pro shows lined up in 2009, but these will be practice for what he'll bring to the table in 2010. Simon is aware of his weak points, but is addressing them and I feel there's a lot we can relatively easily do to improve him and awaken this pro.


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> i do not want to seem like a downer on the guys we have in the amatuer scene but non of them can be compared to any Pro line up until they have first acheived a Pro card....weird that Zack was being compared against Heath last year even Zack himself felt this was wrong......
> 
> Daz, Alvin, Stuart, Zack are all great bodybuilders and will achieve much more than i ever will but they are not Pro's so cannot be compared truly against them no matter how much photoshopping you do
> 
> now if we are talking about Flex, Lee and John then yes you can compare


Of course! But this is not what I'm saying. A pro card is a ticket... It's a ticket to bigger things. If they were to get into the pro ranks, they will adapt and improve to mix it with the pros - all 4 you name, and a couple of others, could impress on the big scene if they were to have the opportunity. Unfortunately in the UK there are few opportunities.

(I agree about the photoshopping!)


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Ex-SRD said:


> Simon still has improvements to make. He's got 2 pro shows lined up in 2009, but these will be practice for what he'll bring to the table in 2010. Simon is aware of his weak points, but is addressing them and I feel there's a lot we can relatively easily do to improve him and awaken this pro.


i do hope so James,the guy is an immense bodybuilder,i remember when he turned pro,mountain of a man,one thing about bodybuilding you can never count anyone out so long as they have that fire,willpower and ability in them :thumb:


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

I was there, they nearly didn't give him the overall because he went off stage for a bit. What a joke!


----------



## daz ball (Jul 4, 2008)

I have to agree with Paul that we shud be talking about the pros and as we are going dallas to support two of are pros who will hopefully both get to the MR O stage later this year. Both of them and flex lewis are going to hurt a few of the yank bbs i wud like to bet on that and next year my friend and bossman will be up against them and i now no him pretty well and he wont be going along just to make up numbers so watch out 2010 the brits are coming.

If i ever did get a pro card a i wud see it as a buzz to statrt at the bottom again and to all the guys who dont think i cud did you no daz ball in 2006 at the brits no but when i pulled things together in 2007 daz became champ. So what am saying is dont write me off cus, i wud become for that number one spot. I BELIEVE


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

I agree with wot you have said about our current 202guys and James next year mate.

We do have an excellant crop of guys to gain their pro card and I am sure that each of those named will put 100% into being competative as a pro just makes me laugh wen guys on the net are comparing our amatuers like Zack with established pros like Heath , although the guys themselves would not make the comparison.....

No matter who gets their card they will have my full support


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

A bit of idle speculation never hurt anyone Paul! :lol:


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

weeman said:


> i do hope so James,the guy is an immense bodybuilder,i remember when he turned pro,mountain of a man,one thing about bodybuilding you can never count anyone out so long as they have that fire,willpower and ability in them :thumb:


Am I right in saying that Simon won his pro card in the IFBB English Gran Prix 2002 when Dexter won the show.

I watched the show and if i remember right they had the amateur show before the pro and then the winner got their pro card and competed in the evening show aswell?

Slightly off subject but what happened to this show? This was agreat way to get your pro card.


----------



## amjad.khan (Jan 21, 2008)

MuscleButt said:


> Yea zack looks dumpy:confused1:, nice choice of words like us welshy's say he looks crunk!!!! :thumbup1:
> 
> Zack Last week!!!! fly Zack fly!!!!!
> 
> his waist cant match dennis wolfe's!!!


WOOOW WTF he looks fooking awesome if he bring that package with a shredded look ITS GAME OVER :thumb:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

defdaz said:


> A bit of idle speculation never hurt anyone Paul! :lol:


specualtion yes but comparing against established Pro's....please...



amjad.khan said:


> WOOOW WTF he looks fooking awesome if he bring that package with a shredded look ITS GAME OVER :thumb:


i am a fan of Zack's physique but to be fair anyone of the main guys look good on their own in a gym, it when they stand next to their peers the fight begins i am with you that if zack nails his diet then he will give other a major problem but then if Alvin looks like he did at the Arnold or if Stuart gets shredded or if Daz is both big and more streamline they all will cause issues for the others but the one thing they all have in common is the word *IF *if all the guys bring it then we will have a real show......but lets not forget once they have won their class they then have to win the overall and their is a certain SeanT that just might spoil the party


----------



## Mr Incredible (Aug 3, 2009)

BTW, its very possible that John Hodgeson and Lee powell could be in for 2nd and 3rd at the Tampa Pro tonight behind dave henry in the under 202 class. The call outs look in their favour


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

amjad.khan said:


> WOOOW WTF he looks fooking awesome if he bring that package with a shredded look ITS GAME OVER :thumb:


But he never dose:confused1:


----------



## BigHifbbPro (Apr 27, 2009)

willsey4 said:


> Am I right in saying that Simon won his pro card in the IFBB English Gran Prix 2002 when Dexter won the show.
> 
> I watched the show and if i remember right they had the amateur show before the pro and then the winner got their pro card and competed in the evening show aswell?
> 
> Slightly off subject but what happened to this show? This was agreat way to get your pro card.


Simon actually won the heavyweight class at the UKBFF finals in 2001 but missed out on a overall title but was offered a Pro card as a class winner....at that time all class winners got there pro card. :beer:

Unfortunatelly due to spiralling costs with setting up and running the British Grand Prix the organisers could no longer afford to keep running at a loss....hence the decision to stop the show...this happened to most of the other European grand prix shows too....the last British Grand Prix only half the seats were sold....by my estimations that would actually amount to a big loss.... :confused1:

*BIG H*


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

BigHifbbPro said:


> Simon actually won the heavyweight class at the UKBFF finals in 2001 but missed out on a overall title but was offered a Pro card as a class winner....at that time all class winners got there pro card. :beer:
> 
> Unfortunatelly due to spiralling costs with setting up and running the British Grand Prix the organisers could no longer afford to keep running at a loss....hence the decision to stop the show...this happened to most of the other European grand prix shows too....the last British Grand Prix only half the seats were sold....by my estimations that would actually amount to a big loss.... :confused1:
> 
> *BIG H*


What a shame. I thought the show was great. I dont see a way now that they could bring the show back money wise.

Who did win their pro card at this show? I was convinced it was Cohen.


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

I have just been with Simon today and I asked him to clarify. He got his pro card in 2001 after winning the heavies.

watch out for Simon in the coming months guys: just posted this today http://www.muscletalk.co.uk/fb.ashx?m=3542668


----------



## karenmarillier (Nov 20, 2007)

willsey4 said:


> Who did win their pro card at this show? I was convinced it was Cohen.


That would be my hubby...Harold 'BIGH' Marillier :tongue:

After narrowly missing out on the heavyweight title to Ricky Welling and getting second at the 2002 British Finals he pulled out all the stops to go on to win his Pro Card at the 2002 Rendition of the 'Amateur British grand prix' :thumb:

Karen :thumbup1:


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

karenmarillier said:


> That would be my hubby...Harold 'BIGH' Marillier :tongue:
> 
> After narrowly missing out on the heavyweight title to Ricky Welling and getting second at the 2002 British Finals he pulled out all the stops to go on to win his Pro Card at the 2002 Rendition of the 'Amateur British grand prix' :thumb:
> 
> Karen :thumbup1:


Lol, thats good to know. So long ago now I couldnt remember!

I think i tried to get a picture with him but no joy!

Was a great show


----------



## westsider (Feb 12, 2007)

Yeah Willsey that was a great show, was the first Pro Show I had been to. Was that the last British Grand Prix or was their one after that?


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

westsider said:


> Yeah Willsey that was a great show, was the first Pro Show I had been to. Was that the last British Grand Prix or was their one after that?


I think there was one in 2003 when Ronnie won it.

I remember meeting Dorian for the first time and also seeing Dexter win his first pro show. Was good to see.

I wish they could bring it back


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i think there has been a surge in fans who are into bodybuilding i reckon a British GP would be a sell out especially with a 202 class....


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> i think there has been a surge in fans who are into bodybuilding i reckon a British GP would be a sell out especially with a 202 class....


totally agree with that Paul,i think if they combined it with something like the bodypower expo then its a win win situation


----------



## bkoz (Apr 29, 2008)

I think shaun tavinier when he gets his card wich i think he,ll get,Watch out he,ll be one hell of a 202 and then lewelin 202 that class has done wonders for our guys i recon...And flex wheeler said how he,s seing a change with judges from favouring the us guys, lee powell got 3rd and was a brit i think once james flex shawn lee powell,Are all up on the 202 stage things have to change when they see our talent.I think poland and germany is the ones to watch out for.Very good bbuilders..

P.S why did they get rid of the british grand prix?I was in aus then and never seen one ..


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

bkoz said:


> I think shaun tavinier when he gets his card wich i think he,ll get,Watch out he,ll be one hell of a 202 and then lewelin 202 that class has done wonders for our guys i recon...And flex wheeler said how he,s seing a change with judges from favouring the us guys, lee powell got 3rd and was a brit i think once james flex shawn lee powell,Are all up on the 202 stage things have to change when they see our talent.I think poland and germany is the ones to watch out for.Very good bbuilders..
> 
> *P.S why did they get rid of the british grand prix?I was in aus then and never seen one .*.


it was because of the costs involved and lack of interest at the time mate,i'm sure thats what harrold marrilier (sp) posted in a different thread earlier today  i so hope they reinstate it or launch an equivelant of it soon.


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> i think there has been a surge in fans who are into bodybuilding i reckon a British GP would be a sell out especially with a 202 class....


agree. It's defintely on the up


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

hopefully those in the sport who can organise this type of show will also notice this and get something together....the Internet is a powerful tool to use to make a show like this a success...


----------



## StJocKIII (Dec 10, 2008)

weeman said:


> it was because of the costs involved and lack of interest at the time mate,i'm sure thats what harrold marrilier (sp) posted in a different thread earlier today  i so hope they reinstate it or launch an equivelant of it soon.


With the same lighting, way before my time but i've seen the videos on youtube and everybody looked insane.

So good


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> hopefully those in the sport who can organise this type of show will also notice this and get something together....the Internet is a powerful tool to use to make a show like this a success...


Yes mate, totally. Trust me mate, I'm really pushing for this, but people are reluctant.


----------



## Mr Incredible (Aug 3, 2009)

willsey4 said:


> I think there was one in 2003 when Ronnie won it.
> 
> I remember meeting Dorian for the first time and also seeing Dexter win his first pro show. Was good to see.
> 
> I wish they could bring it back


Ronnie at his peak from 1999 to 2003 = untouchable:thumb: :innocent:


----------



## Mr Incredible (Aug 3, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> hopefully those in the sport who can organise this type of show will also notice this and get something together....the Internet is a powerful tool to use to make a show like this a success...


Completely agree, remember Pumping Iron, Franco wins the short class then faces Arnold at the end. Thats how it should be:thumb:


----------



## Mr Incredible (Aug 3, 2009)

BigHifbbPro said:


> Simon actually won the heavyweight class at the UKBFF finals in 2001 but missed out on a overall title but was offered a Pro card as a class winner....at that time all class winners got there pro card. :beer:
> 
> Unfortunatelly due to spiralling costs with setting up and running the British Grand Prix the organisers could no longer afford to keep running at a loss....hence the decision to stop the show...this happened to most of the other European grand prix shows too....the last British Grand Prix only half the seats were sold....by my estimations that would actually amount to a big loss.... :confused1:
> 
> *BIG H*


Hate to say it but we need more Foreign muscle doing guest spots and competing in our shows where possible. If you want to fill the seats you gotta raise the game

This is absolutely mind blowing to me, it was not long after Dorian had moved on and thats why we got the respect where guys wanted to come over here, I went and watched the Mr Olympia last year and even that didn't hold a candle to this, forget about it!

OMG:rockon:

YouTube - Bodybuilding - Greatest Show on Earth, British Grand Prix 99

We did have Colin Wright, Peter Brown, John Hodgeson, other foreigners included Jean Piere Fux and Gustavo Baddel;


----------



## tommy y (Apr 7, 2008)

Ronnie coleman the greatest bodybuilder ever!!! no one will ever match that........EVER!!!!


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Ex-SRD said:


> Yes mate, totally. Trust me mate, I'm really pushing for this, but people are reluctant.


Guys, if i had more money I would invest!

What are the chances of us ever seeing a English Grand Prix again? Are we close, too far away.

What with the English competitors doing so well in the under 202 class i thought it would stand more of a chance!


----------



## Mr Incredible (Aug 3, 2009)

interesting article about the relative demise of the british GP written in 2006

http://www.cnpprofessional.co.uk/blog.php/ifbb-british-bodybuilding-grand-prix-blog-43.html


----------

